# Bradford Snowblower



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello. I have a chance to purchase a older Bradford 26" 2 Stage 8HP Snowblower. It looks a lot like a Ariens but somewhat different. I would say it's 70's. Anyone know anything about them? It runs strong, just needs painted up. No rust through anywhere. All original paint. Has adjustable front wheels! Thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't see Ariens in that anywhere. Looks like of like the old Murray built Craftsmans.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My uncle had one for a brief time! about 3 years ago.. I took a brief look at it, (didnt have a camera with me at the time)..was back at their house about 6 months later, wanted to take some photos, but he had sold it!  

I asked around about it on-line, and determined that Bradford was an "in-house" brand name of the Grants Department Store company.

The name "Bradford" comes from Bradford County, PA..where W.T. Grant was born..(and where I was born!  im originally from Sayre, Pa)

W. T. Grant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Bradford snowblowers were made by AMF in the 1970's, and "branded" with the Bradford name, for the Grants company..AMF also made some Craftsman snowblowers, and some other names, in the 70's..

American Machine and Foundry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pete has some from AMF snowblower info here:
The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase
and here:
AMF "Husky" Snowblower

Bradford is a very rare name..probably fairly typical 1970's technology, and probably good quality, like most machines of that era..

Scot


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info guys. yes it is a lot different from ariens. i guess the engine is the only thing that looks ariens. the guy that has it says was AMF. he says was bought at murphy mart 70's, but i believe grants is it. i am old so i know all those names. i still have a bike a bought at grants years back. i think it's a good machine. i don't know how rough it is to get parts for it, most likely interchange with other makes and models. i think i will pick it up. should be fun to mess with it. the owner calls it the beast! lol. Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

that is some great info sscotsman. thank you! i live in western pa.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

+1 SSCOTSMAN....that is some great info! I thought I was the only one still alive that remembers W.T. Grants!
Bruce


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like those front wheels. I have a gravel driveway and the skids tend to dig in early and late in the year unless everything is frozen.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Was just at my neighbors up the street and he has a Bradford three stage. Looks identical to Tommy's above except with the third stage.

It has to be one rare machine.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Couple more pics...


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Brucebotti said:


> +1 SSCOTSMAN....that is some great info! I thought I was the only one still alive that remembers W.T. Grants!
> Bruce


Wow, that's a trip down memory lane. Use to shop at the one in Colonia NJ all the time. Brought back lots of memories of earlier times when an eight year old boy could buy cigarettes for his father without any problem at the "local convenience store" . Thankfully dad stopped smoking in 1963 .

Whimsey


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> My uncle had one for a brief time! about 3 years ago.. I took a brief look at it, (didnt have a camera with me at the time)..was back at their house about 6 months later, wanted to take some photos, but he had sold it!
> 
> I asked around about it on-line, and determined that Bradford was an "in-house" brand name of the Grants Department Store company.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the walk down memory lane. I worked for Grants a total of 12 years....really enjoyed it.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

that is a rebadged AMF, same as Dynamark, Polar Bear, Craftsman of the late-1960's to late 1970's era. That one in particular looks like a late 1960's ?? I have 3 of those and one of them is a Polar Bear and looks identical except it is 3-stage.

FWIW they are even tougher than a later Craftsman Drift Breaker, in that the AMF has a much stronger impeller. the Crafts. DB impellers are sort of a weaker setup, the vanes on them bend easily, are thinner weaker metal.

that is one kick arse machine and my Dynamark Luminaire 8HP actually goes through the snow a little better than my Craftsman Drift Breaker 10HP. It is also more nimble and easier to turn. The only downside is, those have no safety features, mine has the old motorcycle-type clutch that engages when you leave it out, so be careful and beware, so it doesn't run away from you. If the clutch rod comes off, it will be in drive with augers on and you won't be able to stop it easily or shut it down, as the throttle and belt idler controls are levers down on the engine. you have to be really careful with those.


----------



## lwannem (Dec 14, 2015)

*Bradford snpwblower*

For those interested; I recently bought a (brand new ) Bradford snowblower in an estate sail. The unit was still in the original box.. However there were no manuals withe the blower. I am trying to obtain info on the unit such as a parts list etc. Here are pictures of the blower.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Holy Sheep Doo Doo, Batman!

That's what in vintage motorcycle jargon is known as New Old Stock.
NOS.
That thing is unbelievable!
Talk about a living time capsule........that thing is it.

What a find!
If you don't mind me asking, what did you give for that museum piece at the estate sale???


----------



## lwannem (Dec 14, 2015)

*Bradford snowblower*

I have to admit I knew the person conducting the sale and I was able to buy it for $200.00 Unfortunately it has a Tecumseh engine, and is very difficult starting .I live in Buffalo, and we do get snow once in awhile!!! It is a well built machine, but will have trouble getting parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Iwannem


That is one heck of a buy. It's almost a shame to have it touch snow.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

yeah......I'd say $200 for that jewel was a pretty good buy.
Since, its literally brand new, I can't imagine what parts you need for it.
:icon_scratch:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

that NOS bradford looks similar to the dynamark snowblower that gsnod picked up recently


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> My uncle had one for a brief time! about 3 years ago.. I took a brief look at it, (didnt have a camera with me at the time)..was back at their house about 6 months later, wanted to take some photos, but he had sold it!
> 
> I asked around about it on-line, and determined that Bradford was an "in-house" brand name of the Grants Department Store company.
> 
> ...


And don't forget their famous motorcycles thay made back in the day. They had a unique device built in the engines that always left a spot that was supposedly to mark their territory with a liquid that closely resembled motor oil. :icon_whistling:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

AMF ownership of Harley-Davidson almost broke the brand and came close to flushing The Motor Company down the crapper.
If the employees hadn't rallied and bought out AMF, we wouldn't being seeing Harleys today.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

lwannem said:


> I have to admit I knew the person conducting the sale and I was able to buy it for $200.00 Unfortunately it has a Tecumseh engine, and is very difficult starting .I live in Buffalo, and we do get snow once in awhile!!! It is a well built machine, but will have trouble getting parts.


If you get that carb set up properly and have a good plug in it those Tecs are some of the easiest starting engines on the planet. I've never had to pull more than twice, or simply bump the electric start and they're running.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

That is one great find.
I've have some vintage NOS chainsaws but never 
a seen a NOS snowblower.


Lee


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> And don't forget their famous motorcycles thay made back in the day. They had a unique device built in the engines that always left a spot that was supposedly to mark their territory with a liquid that closely resembled motor oil. :icon_whistling:


I used to have a Triumph Trophy 650 with that same feature


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> And don't forget their famous motorcycles thay made back in the day. They had a unique device built in the engines that always left a spot that was supposedly to mark their territory with a liquid that closely resembled motor oil. :icon_whistling:


 As a kid we had an AMF ski Daddler :icon_whistling:


----------



## Dean Anderson (Feb 22, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Hello. I have a chance to purchase a older Bradford 26" 2 Stage 8HP Snowblower. It looks a lot like a Ariens but somewhat different. I would say it's 70's. Anyone know anything about them? It runs strong, just needs painted up. No rust through anywhere. All original paint. Has adjustable front wheels! Thank you!


I have a Bradford 8 hp three stage blower, electric start, has some age on it but
runs Great.......Tho, yesterday in the heavy snow the drive belt finally, broke, have
now to find another.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I thought it said Binford Snowblower, had to do a double look.


----------



## Shadowghst7 (11 mo ago)

Tommy said:


> Hello. I have a chance to purchase a older Bradford 26" 2 Stage 8HP Snowblower. It looks a lot like a Ariens but somewhat different. I would say it's 70's. Anyone know anything about them? It runs strong, just needs painted up. No rust through anywhere. All original paint. Has adjustable front wheels! Thank you!


















_This is my 1967 Bradford. Made by AMF. 8 HP Tecumseh. Just did a full valve job. Time to clean her up and get her re-painted. It runs great! _


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice ...... Some XTrac and poly skids and you'll be all set.


----------



## Shadowghst7 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Nice ...... Some XTrac and poly skids and you'll be all set.


Keeping those “pizza cutters” on the front..


----------

